
Show HN: Stack Exchange Area51 Proposal for a Dedicated Amazon Web Services Site - edmund_barton
http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/100199/aws
======
WhatIsThisIm12
Nice example of how positive momentum of AWS leads to more defensibility (a
dedicated third party site) of market position. Reinforcing positive cycle of
success.

------
nwrk
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/amazon-web-
service...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/amazon-web-services)

